# 2 15 L7'S ENCLOSURE



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

I AM ORDERING 2 15 L7'S THE NEW ONES THE END OF THIS WEEK AND I AM WANTING TO KNOW SHOULD I GO WITH A PORTED BOX OR A SEALED BOX FOR THESE PLEASE POST UP YOUR OPINIONS THANKS ALOT


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

big, ported box. with about 140" of port area


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

If he had to buy a prefab box, what would you guys recommend?


----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

CARTOYZ


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

ported


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

if you have enough power i would go sealed....


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

or you can port it through the rear deck!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@May 2 2007, 08:42 PM~7822510
> *if you have enough power i would go sealed....
> *


:twak:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

one i built for a pair of 15 L7's


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

More pics!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 3 2007, 04:02 PM~7828375
> *More pics!
> *


i don't have very many, still hasn't been installed or dressed up at all.


specs-11 cubic ft. net, 145" of port area, tuned to 36hz. 8" radius inside corners, 2" roundover on the port edges. 1 1/2" thick all around, 2x4 bracing.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN I DID NOT KNOW THEY NEED THAT MUCH FUCKING AIR SHITTTTTTTTTTT LOL I GUESS WHEN I GET SOME I AM GUNNA HAVE TO GET A BOX MADE FOR MY HOLE TRUNK LOL


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 3 2007, 09:09 PM~7829730
> *DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN I DID NOT KNOW THEY NEED THAT MUCH FUCKING AIR SHITTTTTTTTTTT LOL I GUESS WHEN I GET SOME I AM GUNNA HAVE TO GET A BOX MADE FOR MY HOLE TRUNK LOL
> *


...like I've been telling you, if you're only going to have one 1000.1, you'd be better off with two 12" L5's.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

I had two L7 in a sealed box in my S10 with a kicker 1000.1 and it riped my interior apart and broke both rear side windows, so I took one sub out and changed out the amp for the kicker 850 and it sounds perfect :biggrin: Be careful wit those L7's :biggrin:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

ported


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 3 2007, 09:27 PM~7829846
> *...like I've been telling you, if you're only going to have one 1000.1, you'd be better off with two 12" L5's.
> *


but its gaureenteed that they hit hard as hell :biggrin:


----------



## a97expeditionon23z (Feb 14, 2007)

I THINK PORTED WOULD KNOCK REALLY FUKING HARD BUT ALSO DEPENDS UPON WHAT YOUR PUTTING THEM IN


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 3 2007, 09:27 PM~7829846
> *...like I've been telling you, if you're only going to have one 1000.1, you'd be better off with two 12" L5's.
> *


One L7 would get louder than 2 L5s W/ a 1000.1.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

they are going in a 2000 grand marquis and i am gunna go with the 12's


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 6 2007, 01:16 PM~7843863
> *they are going in a 2000 grand marquis  and i am gunna go with the 12's
> *


L7s?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 6 2007, 11:20 AM~7843885
> *L7s?
> *


yup


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 6 2007, 01:28 PM~7843926
> *yup
> *


4-6 cubes @ 35 hz


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 6 2007, 11:31 AM~7843946
> *4-6 cubes @ 35 hz
> *


i do not know nothing bout thaT CAN YOU SEND ME ONE FOR SALE AT THAT SIZE FOR 2 12'S SQAURES?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 6 2007, 01:10 PM~7843838
> *One L7 would get louder than 2 L5s W/ a 1000.1.
> *


Yeah... but he was talking about two 15" L7's. They would be extremely underpowered. Two 12" L5's would be better than two 15" L7's. 

But yes, I do agree one 15" L7 would be a better setup, but I'm pretty sure he wants 2 subs.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 3 2007, 08:27 PM~7829846
> *...like I've been telling you, if you're only going to have one 1000.1, you'd be better off with two 12" L5's.
> *


we're running this pair of 15" l7's off a kicker ZR1000. it's pretty damn loud.

Hooked them up to my orion 2500 and they started to warm up and smell after a few minutes of testing.


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006+May 6 2007, 01:38 PM~7843972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ...


Why do u want 2 subs?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 6 2007, 02:01 PM~7844299
> *If you have heard about team toxic bass they design and build boxes to YOUR car/cabin dimensions for about 200 + shipping, I can give u there info? its built to perform BEST with your vehicle and listining prefs.
> ...
> Why do u want 2 subs?
> *


im starting to like you... keep posting!

what people fail to realize and what a couple of us have been trying to get through is that one sub properly installed and powered (with an enclosure well designed for the sub and vehicle) will outperform two subs of the same caliber which are not in the same quality install...

but people still cramp 15's in too small of enclosures, with half the power they need, and even then the enclosure is blocking the return from the trunk to the cabin, and they still dont understand why their not bumping harder then some single 12 setups that are proper


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@May 7 2007, 01:56 PM~7851027
> *im starting to like you... keep posting!
> 
> what people fail to realize and what a couple of us have been trying to get through is that one sub properly installed and powered (with an enclosure well designed for the sub and vehicle) will outperform two subs of the same caliber which are not in the same quality install...
> ...


not always the case


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT DO YA'LL THINK ABOUT 1 10 SOLO X WILL THAT DO BETTER THEN THE 2 12 l5'S OR l7'S? AND THEN LATER DOWN THE ROAD I WILL GET ANOTHER ONE????? AND NOTHER ZX 1000.1 KICER AMP???


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 7 2007, 07:46 PM~7853010
> *WHAT DO YA'LL THINK ABOUT 1 10 SOLO X WILL THAT DO BETTER THEN THE 2 12 l5'S OR l7'S?  AND THEN LATER DOWN THE ROAD  I WILL GET ANOTHER ONE????? AND NOTHER ZX 1000.1 KICER AMP???
> *


Forget Solo X. Get a BL or BTL. But look out not all the sizes of BTL are for daily use.


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

Homie.. 

FIRST think about what you want. Do you want an SPL setup? SQ setup? Or a mix between them? Think about it... It doesnt matter if you have 2 subs or a single or 4! Its what your looking for. Then, and only then can we discuss whats rite for u.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 7 2007, 06:56 PM~7853074
> *Forget Solo X. Get a BL or BTL. But look out not all the sizes of BTL are for daily use.
> *


You mean configurations, not sizes... 

But I agree...


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 7 2007, 08:03 PM~7853115
> *You mean configurations, not sizes...
> 
> But I agree...
> *


Oh yea.... But the 10in is not suggested for daily use.


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> *BTL 10 – Ported box we recommend using .8-1.75 cubic feet. We will only make this for a Fart/Burp application that is going to be for SPL only; daily driving or a musical application is not going to happen due to cone geometry issues.*


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 7 2007, 07:06 PM~7853136
> *Oh yea.... But the 10in is not suggested for daily use.
> *


Where did you read that at?

The 10" BTL still has daily options...


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club+May 7 2007, 08:08 PM~7853147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I think they mean that it wont daily in THAT particular box...


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

Ya, thats what I thought.


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

Im tring to find an Orion 2500D, but have no luck. :nosad:


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

Quantity Name Item number Unit price Amount 
1 BTL18 00218 $ 499.00 $ 499.00 
Ohm: 
dual 2 P Chamfer: 
no Cooling: 
yes +$40 

3rdMagnet: 
yes +$30 HiXmCoil: 
yes +$20 Daily or SPL: 
Daily 

Inner H Sink: 
not available Universal: 
yes 



^^^^This + a 2500D and an 8 Cube box @32 Hz and Im set!


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 7 2007, 08:20 PM~7853206
> *Quantity  Name  Item number  Unit price  Amount
> 1  BTL18  00218  $ 499.00 $ 499.00
> Ohm:
> ...


Bah. I wish I had that kind of money.


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 7 2007, 08:23 PM~7853219
> *Bah. I wish I had that kind of money.
> *


About 1000 for the sub/amp... u need to search for a deal on the amp.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+May 3 2007, 03:01 PM~7828370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats what I'm talking about....















just get 1 12" inch L7 and power the shit out of it. you'll be able to get it the needed space to port it and still have room in the trunk for other goodies.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

well i really want 2 15 L7's but i think i am gunna just go with 2 12 L7's in box sealed or ported box till i can get enoughb money to make a box for my whole trunk on my grand marquis


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 7 2007, 08:26 PM~7853237
> *well i really want 2 15 L7's but i think i am gunna just go with 2 12 L7's in box sealed or ported box  till i can get enoughb money to make a box for my whole trunk on my grand marquis
> *


Homie.. WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING FOR? SPL SQ OR WHAT? FORGET CONE AREA AND THE POWER HANDELING AND ALL THAT SHIT.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

just something to bump in my town that hits good


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 7 2007, 08:48 PM~7853418
> *just something to bump in my town that hits good
> *


Then just get a single L7 or a BTL or a BL. No need to get doubles.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 7 2007, 06:53 PM~7853456
> *Then just get a single L7 or a BTL or a BL. No need to get doubles.
> *


dude i got the 1000.1 i want some that will bumpppp and what the fuck is btl or bl??? never heard of them


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Here. Click the pictures to find out more info.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

i bet they are expensiveeee i am talking to guy right now trying to get 2 12 L7's 2ohm shipped for $250


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

If you have a 1000.1 u can get any bl. 

I think Im done tring to convince you but *ONE L7 WILL BUMP MORE THAN 2 L5s! *Take my advice or leave it.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 7 2007, 07:25 PM~7853757
> *If you have a 1000.1 u can get any bl.
> 
> I think Im done tring to convince you but ONE L7 WILL BUMP MORE THAN 2 L5s! Take my advice or leave it.
> *


i hear you homie but i want 2 lol that is just me b/c later one i want to get 2 more subs and another 1000.1 but right now if i get a box off of ebay do i want it sealed or ported???? for the 12's


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

Hold up ill give u a link... Whats the max height...???


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 7 2007, 07:31 PM~7853807
> *Hold up ill give u a link... Whats the max height...???
> *


i do not want an expensive box right now do not got the money maybe like $50 right now i do not know me and merc have the same car so you know but i do not got the bottom faluse florr my box can go down in my trunk


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/DUAL-12-CUSTOM-KICKER-...1QQcmdZViewItem

$150. Only thing worth it. The othere will blow up since they use 5/8 mdf.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/12-DUAL-VENTED-SOLOBAR...1QQcmdZViewItem



???????????????


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/DUAL-12-PORTED-KICKER-...1QQcmdZViewItem

$103 But this is tuned to 38Hz


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 7 2007, 09:38 PM~7853885
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/12-DUAL-VENTED-SOLOBAR...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ???????????????
> *


Thats vented not tuned.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

what the fuckkk is tuned lol damn i do not know nothing bout them


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 7 2007, 09:43 PM~7853925
> *what the fuckkk is tuned lol damn i do not know nothing bout them
> *


Um.. too long to explain.


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

1.75 is the minimum chamber space required after displacement, that $36 box is 1.5 before.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 7 2007, 07:49 PM~7853988
> *1.75 is the minimum chamber space required after displacement, that $36 box is 1.5 before.
> *


fuck it damnnnnn lol i wish pay day was here already i will just go to my local shop and get 2 12's solo barics and a box lol
fuck all that shipping shit that is what cost the most


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 7 2007, 09:55 PM~7854042
> *fuck it damnnnnn lol i wish pay day was here already i will just go to my local shop and get 2 12's solo barics and a box lol
> fuck all that shipping shit that is what cost the most
> *


The box is going to be more than $36 @ a shop. About $100.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

i got a box sitting in my room for 2 15L7's..ported...make me an offer if you want it....it used to be in my boys 98 lincoln and it ht pretty hard


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 8 2007, 03:23 PM~7860071
> *i got a box sitting in my room for 2 15L7's..ported...make me an offer if you want it....it used to be in my boys 98 lincoln and it ht pretty hard
> *


sorry homie i would but i am just gunna go with 12's thanks anyways


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

well i went out today and bought 2 12 L5's but i got a smalllllll sealed box for right now but the thing is the onlything they had was 4ohm subwoofers and my amp pushes 1000 at 2 ohms so the guy said just play these till next week and i will have to order the new 2 ohm ones and when i get them in you can bring them 4 ohm subs back and trade them out so right now i am only doing 250 watts to each subs and it does not even hit hardly lol so yeah 

here is a pic


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Alright, for these 12" L5's... what do you guys think the best ported box would be? Single chamber? Dual chambers? Cubic feet? Tune? Port area?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

common chamber
5^ft net
60in port
33hz tune


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 10 2007, 06:35 PM~7878165
> *common chamber
> 5^ft net
> 60in port
> ...


FOR 2 12'S?????


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 10 2007, 08:30 PM~7878479
> *FOR 2 12'S?????
> *


jes


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Do these boxes suck? 6^3 ft and shared port...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-KICKER-DUAL-15-SUB...1QQcmdZViewItem

I plan to push them with a mephis 16-st1500d. Good enough?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@May 10 2007, 09:40 PM~7879132
> *Do these boxes suck? 6^3 ft and shared port...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-KICKER-DUAL-15-SUB...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


it's pretty small for a pair of 15's


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@May 10 2007, 09:40 PM~7879132
> *Do these boxes suck? 6^3 ft and shared port...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-KICKER-DUAL-15-SUB...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


that box is too small for those subs the box is 6.18^ft gross and right at 5^ft before port and sub displacements.... honestly its on the smaller side for 12s


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 10 2007, 07:35 PM~7878165
> *common chamber
> 5^ft net
> 60in port
> ...



agreed.. those L5's like alot of airspace...


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

well i went and trade in the l5's for some l7's here they are


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 16 2007, 04:45 PM~7918605
> *well i went and trade in the l5's for some l7's here they are
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie! are you using all 4 guage wiring?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I hope they're dual 2 ohm L7's...


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 16 2007, 05:50 PM~7918642
> *looks good homie! are you using all 4 guage wiring?
> *


it is 0ga from the front battery and then 4 comeing off the back battery


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 16 2007, 05:58 PM~7918703
> *I hope they're dual 2 ohm L7's...
> *


 :biggrin:  nope they are dual 12 ohm





































j/k they are dual 2 ohm L7's


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Now you just need a bigass box tuned correctly for them.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 16 2007, 05:36 PM~7918933
> *it is 0ga from the front battery and then 4 comeing off the back battery
> *


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

I just put two square 15s L7s in my fleetwood in a sealed box and they hump! :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 17 2007, 02:20 PM~7924797
> *I just put two square 15s L7s in my fleetwood in a sealed box and they hump! :biggrin:
> *


tight tight post pics


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here's more pics of the box we built for a pair of L7's.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 20 2007, 07:52 PM~7943311
> *Here's more pics of the box we built for a pair of L7's. *


damnnnnnnnn that is a bigggg box 

that was for 15's tho right?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yes, 15's. it's 11 cubes net


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

what if i put 2 12 L7's in behind the back seat with mdf wood and cut out metel where the magnets will go can i use the trunk as the box or will i have to build on to it???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 21 2007, 08:05 PM~7950723
> *what if i  put 2 12 L7's in behind the back seat with mdf wood and cut out metel where the magnets will go  can i use the trunk as the box or will i have to build on to it???
> *


I wouldn't suggest running the L7's in an Infinite baffle like that.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 21 2007, 07:48 PM~7951085
> *I wouldn't suggest running the L7's in an Infinite baffle like that.
> *


why is that?????


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 22 2007, 05:29 AM~7954016
> *why is that?????
> *


Because the subs are not designed for it and they will self destruct if you do that...

Not to mention they will sound much worse than they already do normally...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 22 2007, 06:03 AM~7954052
> *Because the subs are not designed for it and they will self destruct if you do that...
> 
> Not to mention they will sound much worse than they already do normally...
> *


 truf


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

ok for a cooler loud pounder slot ported box but a seal box has less chance of over throwing the speaker. tune to 53 to 55hz for slp but if tuned to 10hz is easier to build and use a little dacron to stop the wushy sound which is the air cavitating in the box that can twist the speakers and just run a wire through a hole not a jumper box. use a longer wire so you can lift the box out off the car to get to your spare tire.


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 21 2007, 04:16 PM~7949666
> *damnnnnnnnn that is a bigggg box
> 
> that was for 15's tho right?
> *


nice to see you have a play house in you trunk for the kids lol. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@May 22 2007, 12:29 PM~7955587
> *ok for a cooler loud pounder slot ported box but a seal box has less chance of over throwing the speaker. tune to 53 to 55hz for slp but if tuned to 10hz is easier to build and use a little dacron to stop the wushy sound which is the air cavitating in the box that can twist the speakers and just run a wire through a hole not a jumper box. use a longer wire so you can lift the box out off the car to get to your spare tire.
> *


wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 22 2007, 01:28 PM~7955905
> *wtf are you talking about?
> *


He's talking about tuning a box below human hearing! :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 22 2007, 03:04 PM~7956571
> *He's talking about tuning a box below human hearing!  :cheesy:
> *


elephants and fat chicks will go wild


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 22 2007, 03:24 PM~7956693
> *elephants and fat chicks will go wild
> *


BAWAHAWHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

**reads sativas post...look at the blunt....put it down**


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

hey i just went and bought some 3/4 mdf for a box this is my first build and i need some help ok i got 41 inch across the trunk i can work with and i can only go 20 1/2 inch deep and i want a ported box so what do ya'll think i should go with for 2 12 L7's and the tallest i can do is 22 maybee 23 inch so let me know what ya'll think and something about the port


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

say if your runnin somethin like 2 t2s or two l7s would you even hear the highs/mids??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 28 2007, 06:10 PM~7994586
> *say if your runnin somethin like 2 t2s or two l7s would you even hear the highs/mids??? :0  :biggrin:
> *


yea b/c i got lol 4 8inch emeninces in back dash with 4 bullet tweeters and 2 tweeters in front pillars and 1 6inch emenince in each door panel all on a earthquake 1800x5 do not use the 5th channel it is loud highs but i want to add some more


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 28 2007, 05:20 PM~7994642
> *yea b/c i got lol 4 8inch emeninces in back dash with 4 bullet tweeters and 2 tweeters in front pillars and 1 6inch emenince in each door panel all on a earthquake 1800x5 do not use the 5th channel it is loud highs but i want to add some more
> *


 :0 
sweet!!! so i guess ifyour going with t2s or l7s you should get components and not even mess with coaxials??!!! :0


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 28 2007, 06:23 PM~7994655
> *:0  :0
> sweet!!! so i guess ifyour going with t2s or l7s you should get components and not even mess with coaxials??!!! :0
> *


i know i need to take these out and sell them and then buy some componets i but i have never used them and do not know how to wire all that shit to the crossovers and stuff and i got the L7's 12's


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 28 2007, 05:27 PM~7994689
> *i know i need to take these out and sell them and then buy some componets i but i have never used them and do not know how to wire all that shit to the crossovers and stuff and i got the L7's 12's
> *


well regardless i bet that shit bumps!!!


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Alright guys, what do you think would be best for whatpapi's ported box for two 12" L7's...

volume?
tune?
port area?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

5.5^ft net
75in port 
33hz tune


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 28 2007, 06:29 PM~7994704
> *well regardless i bet that shit bumps!!!
> *


yeah but if i can get another amp have one to each speaker and this bigger box it will really pound


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 28 2007, 08:53 PM~7994886
> *5.5^ft net
> 75in port
> 33hz tune
> *


Only 5.5 ft3?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 28 2007, 08:10 PM~7994977
> *Only 5.5 ft3?
> *


they are 12s ya know


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DAMN, YALL SURE LOVE THEM BIGGGGGGG ASS BOXES


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 28 2007, 09:08 PM~7995379
> *DAMN, YALL SURE LOVE THEM BIGGGGGGG ASS BOXES
> *


L7's like em


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 28 2007, 09:11 PM~7995410
> *L7's like em
> *


YOU JUST GOTTA KNOW HOW TOO CHEAT :0


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 28 2007, 08:15 PM~7995448
> *YOU JUST GOTTA KNOW HOW TOO CHEAT :0
> *


yo big dirty how do you cheat we need some ideas


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 28 2007, 10:15 PM~7995448
> *YOU JUST GOTTA KNOW HOW TOO CHEAT :0
> *


Please don't say polyfill lol


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 28 2007, 05:27 PM~7994689
> *i know i need to take these out and sell them and then buy some componets i but i have never used them and do not know how to wire all that shit to the crossovers and stuff and i got the L7's 12's
> *


 :0 thug life!!! BALLIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 28 2007, 09:16 PM~7995454
> *Please don't say polyfill lol
> *


NOPE TOWELS :0 :cheesy:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

....mkay...


Hey how much volume do each of these subs displace?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 28 2007, 09:15 PM~7995448
> *YOU JUST GOTTA KNOW HOW TOO CHEAT :0
> *


box stuffing isnt good for ported applications


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 28 2007, 08:29 PM~7995582
> *box stuffing isnt good for ported applications
> *


nope is not a good idea that would just fuck the whole port thing up


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 28 2007, 08:27 PM~7995558
> *....mkay...
> Hey how much volume do each of these subs displace?
> *


TTT


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 28 2007, 09:33 PM~7995614
> *TTT
> *


check the tech sheets on kickers website.... probably around .12^ft per


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Yeah I looked on it. Here. I couldn't seem to find it.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 28 2007, 09:52 PM~7995757
> *Yeah I looked on it. Here. I couldn't seem to find it.
> *


call kicker but its right around what I said


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 28 2007, 07:53 PM~7994886
> *5.5^ft net
> 75in port
> 33hz tune
> *


that's what i told him when he pm'ed me, except i said 80" of port. kinda spooky you posted the same thing, lol.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Here I designed you a box... drew it free hand on paint so no one say it's not to scale or some shit. Oh yeah can someone check my dimensions on the pieces? I'm freakin tired.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 28 2007, 10:12 PM~7995942
> *Here I designed you a box... drew it free hand on paint so no one say it's not to scale or some shit. Oh yeah can someone check my dimensions on the pieces? I'm freakin tired.
> 
> 
> ...


port shoulda been in teh middle


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Let's see your design Pit. The max dimensions he has to work with are 41" wide, 22" tall, and 20" deep.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 28 2007, 10:21 PM~7996006
> *Let's see your design Pit. The max dimensions he has to work with are 41" wide, 22" tall, and 20" deep.
> *


Im too lazy to do one right now......


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 28 2007, 11:39 PM~7996153
> *Im too lazy to do one right now......
> *


Yeah that's what I thought.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 28 2007, 10:40 PM~7996163
> *Yeah that's what I thought.
> *


lil ***** dont start


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 28 2007, 11:44 PM~7996204
> *lil ***** dont start
> *


Come on. I want to see you put a port 24.5" long in a box 20" deep without making a T that has 75 sq. inches of port... easy enough for someone to build for their first box.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 28 2007, 10:54 PM~7996309
> *Come on. I want to see you put a port 24.5" long in a box 20" deep without making a T that has 75 sq. inches of port... easy enough for someone to build for their first box.
> *


and why cant there be a "T" :burn:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Back when I wanted to do a T design port, Brian didn't know how to measure it and Sporty said he didn't like it. People on another site said they didn't like it either.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 28 2007, 11:09 PM~7996452
> *Back when I wanted to do a T design port, Brian didn't know how to measure it and Sporty said he didn't like it. People on another site said they didn't like it either.
> *


same premise as doing a port on the side....


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

just buy a bullshit box off ebay  im sure with them woofes it will still pound :biggrin:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 29 2007, 08:32 AM~7998393
> *just buy a bullshit box off ebay  im sure with them woofes it will still pound :biggrin:
> *


...that's what he has now. The box will decide whether or not they pound.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 29 2007, 06:53 AM~7998600
> *...that's what he has now. The box will decide whether or not they pound.
> *


hmm, i was gonna uy some t1's or t2s and some t1500 amps and throw them in a piece o shit home made box,,, will they still pound?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 29 2007, 01:14 PM~7999660
> *hmm, i was gonna uy some t1's or t2s and some t1500 amps and throw them in a piece o shit home made box,,, will they still pound?
> *


I think you just answered your own question. 

Build a shitty box, they'll sound shitty.
Build a nice box, they'll sound nice.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

FIRST TIME TRYING TO BUILD A BOX HERE IS THE PICS BUT I DID NOT FINISH I PICKED IT UP AND THROW IT LOL B/C NONE OF IT LINED UP I GOT ANOTHER GUY GOING TO BUILD IT FOR ME THO I BOUGHT 2 SHEETS OF 3/4 MDF AND FUCKED THEM BOTH UP 

HERE IS A COUPLE OF PICS


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

thats alot of glue :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 29 2007, 05:10 PM~8001953
> *thats alot of glue :biggrin:
> *


lol why everyone hateing on my glue lol??? shit the carpet would have covered it up lol and it would of looked like there was some designs in the box hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 29 2007, 04:18 PM~8001997
> *lol why everyone hateing on my glue lol??? shit the carpet would have covered it up lol and it would of looked like there was some designs in the box hahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

u need more glue


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 29 2007, 06:18 PM~8001997
> *lol why everyone hateing on my glue lol??? shit the carpet would have covered it up lol and it would of looked like there was some designs in the box hahaha :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I GLUE THE SHIT OUT OF MY BOXES, AND IF I GOT A BIG SUB, I ALWAYS CHAULKIING AND SOME TIME THAT EXPANDABLE FOAM. I USED SEALED BOXES THOUGH, AND YOU GOTTA SEAL IT UP TOO GET GREAT BASS


----------



## slowloudandbangin (Apr 23, 2007)

What's up man, I put one Kicker L7 15' in my caddy in a pre-fab ported box and it kicks harder than anything I've had in there. I'm thinking of adding another.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowloudandbangin_@May 30 2007, 11:11 AM~8007294
> *What's up man, I put one Kicker L7 15' in my caddy in a pre-fab ported box and it kicks harder than anything I've had in there.  I'm thinking of adding another.
> *


kool kool so like a box off of ebay???? i got one of them ported too and it does not hit as hard as i want it to but i do not know i guess it is just b/c i need another 1000.1 on them lol


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 30 2007, 06:20 PM~8009604
> *kool kool so like a box off of ebay???? i got one of them ported too  and it does not hit as hard as i want it to but i do not know i guess it is just b/c i need another 1000.1 on them lol
> *


Another 1000.1 and a good box, not a prefab ebay box, will sound really good.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 30 2007, 04:55 PM~8009865
> *Another 1000.1 and a good box, not a prefab ebay box, will sound really good.
> *


lol i am gunna talk to my girl tonight and see if i can lol but i do not know we just got our credit card increased to $7000 we already spent $4000 lol


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

i got a question for ya'll i got 2 L7 12's and 1 1000.1 kicker right now i am doing 500 to each speaker at 2ohm's b/c the amp is 1000 at 2ohm so if i take 1 speakers off the amp should it be going 1000 to 1 speaker?????????


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 30 2007, 07:29 PM~8010105
> *i got a question for ya'll i got 2 L7 12's and 1 1000.1 kicker  right now i am doing 500 to each speaker at 2ohm's b/c the amp is 1000 at 2ohm so if i take 1 speakers off the amp should it be going 1000  to 1 speaker?????????
> *


One dual 2 ohm sub will wire to a 1 ohm load. Your amp can't handle that, it'll heat it up.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 30 2007, 07:28 PM~8010817
> *One dual 2 ohm sub will wire to a 1 ohm load. Your amp can't handle that, it'll heat it up.
> *


so if i got another 1000.1 it would not help right? it still will only do 500 at 2ohms to 1 sub????


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

If you got another 1000.1 you would need to swap out those dual 2 ohm subs for dual 4 ohm subs. That way you could wire each 1000.1 to each L7 and push 1000 watts to each sub.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 30 2007, 07:32 PM~8010845
> *If you got another 1000.1 you would need to swap out those dual 2 ohm subs for dual 4 ohm subs. That way you could wire each 1000.1 to each L7 and push 1000 watts to each sub.
> *


damn it man that would kinda be hard to do once i have used these for a little while fuckk always something b/c i want moreee bass


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 30 2007, 06:29 PM~8010105
> *i got a question for ya'll i got 2 L7 12's and 1 1000.1 kicker  right now i am doing 500 to each speaker at 2ohm's b/c the amp is 1000 at 2ohm so if i take 1 speakers off the amp should it be going 1000  to 1 speaker?????????
> *


you will smoke those subs with 1000w to each one...... also 2 subs with 1000w will be louder than 1 sub with 1000w if all other things are equal.... honestly trying a new box is the cheapest and best chance for better performance...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 30 2007, 09:43 PM~8010938
> *you will smoke those subs with 1000w to each one...... also 2 subs with 1000w will be louder than 1 sub with 1000w if all other things are equal.... honestly trying  a new box is the cheapest and best chance for better performance...
> *


Wow you're right. I keep thinking they're the 1000 watt 15's instead of 750 watt 12's.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

i am just thinking about saying fuck another amp for right now i might just get the box built and deal with it


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 30 2007, 10:14 PM~8011196
> *i am just thinking about saying fuck another amp for right now i might just get the box built and deal with it
> *


Don't worry bro, the new box is going to help.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 20 2007, 09:52 PM~7943311
> *Here's more pics of the box we built for a pair of L7's.
> *


Hey 1ofaknd, what did you end up covering the box with? Do you have any pictures of the finished project?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 30 2007, 10:32 PM~8011773
> *Hey 1ofaknd, what did you end up covering the box with? Do you have any pictures of the finished project?
> *


I just built it, wasn't my truck. The owner was going to finish it all out


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 30 2007, 11:35 PM~8011791
> *I just built it, wasn't my truck. The owner was going to finish it all out
> *


Oh, damn. Nice job just the same. That looks like a sick box. Are those like trim panels you used on the port edges?


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

Wasnt there a module comming out to strap ZX amps?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 30 2007, 08:28 PM~8010817
> *One dual 2 ohm sub will wire to a 1 ohm load. Your amp can't handle that, it'll heat it up.
> *


ARE THESE DUAL 2 OHM SUBS, CAUSE THEY SHOULD BE ABLE TOO BE WIRED SERIES FOR A 4 OHM LOAD.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 31 2007, 12:37 PM~8014770
> *ARE THESE DUAL 2 OHM SUBS, CAUSE THEY SHOULD BE ABLE TOO BE WIRED SERIES FOR A 4 OHM LOAD.
> *


He has two dual 2 ohm subs wired into a 2 ohm load, putting 500 rms watts to each. 









Two dual 2 ohm subs wired in series would make an 8 ohm load...


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)

yo white papi u still need paint on your whip?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmonneyjay71_@May 31 2007, 02:59 PM~8016751
> *yo white papi u still need paint on your whip?
> *


how much for the same factory paint?????? it is like a gold color ???

here is a pic 










how much with a goood clear coat???


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006+May 30 2007, 06:29 PM~8010105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HE WAS STATING THAT HE WANTED TOO GO TOO ONE SUB, AND STATED I WHAT QUOTED


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 31 2007, 07:48 PM~8017815
> *HE WAS STATING THAT HE WANTED TOO GO TOO ONE SUB, AND STATED I WHAT QUOTED
> *


Ah, you said "they" so I assumed you meant plural. My b.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 31 2007, 06:54 PM~8017846
> *Ah, you said "they" so I assumed you meant plural. My b.
> *


YEAH I WAS MEAN VC DOGG


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

never mind i decided to keep my system


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

hey i just bought a 3 way kicker crossover the new one i guess for $75 and i was wanting to know do i just use the bass knob on my amp or do i use the cross over knob too????


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 31 2007, 09:51 PM~8018627
> *never mind i decided to keep my system
> *


because u priced it too high


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ellomynameissimon_@Jun 11 2007, 05:46 PM~8084732
> *because u priced it too high
> *


i am not about to lose all the money i just spent on it like 2 weeks ago now and i just bought a kicker cross over for $75 more dollars


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

hey if i got a crossover in my kenwood in-dash tv and a crossover built into my subs amp and my highs amp should i even think about useing the 3 way kicker crossover i got bought???


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jun 11 2007, 08:14 PM~8084906
> *i am not about to lose all the money i just spent on it like 2 weeks ago now  and i just bought a kicker cross over for $75 more dollars
> *


I know im not saying u need to loose money but u should have searched around and found deals before u bought stuff, so thats y its priced too high.. u paid too much


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jun 11 2007, 08:35 PM~8085036
> *hey if i got a crossover in my kenwood in-dash tv and a crossover built into my subs amp and my highs amp should i even think about useing the 3 way kicker crossover i got bought???
> *


yes the h/u crossovers are bs use the external xover


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ellomynameissimon_@Jun 14 2007, 05:08 PM~8105450
> *yes the h/u crossovers are bs use the external xover
> *



panasonic seems to work fine for me... and havent had problems with pioneer/premier either


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 14 2007, 08:48 PM~8106425
> *panasonic seems to work fine for me... and havent had problems with pioneer/premier either
> *


ya, i mean if you have it use it..


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ellomynameissimon_@Jun 14 2007, 09:14 PM~8106583
> *ya, i mean if you have it use it..
> *


....well he has it.... on both his amps and the headunit, so it would appear to be a waste of money.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ellomynameissimon_@Jun 14 2007, 08:14 PM~8106583
> *ya, i mean if you have it use it..
> *


for a decent daily, if you buy carefully, and select worthy equipment, you should be able to use it's features as intended without any "extras"... 

but of course if you want to get crazy with it, thats when its time for the "extras"


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

Oh shit.. sorry I was thinking about an eq... h/u eqs are bull shit.. to me tho


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

yeah i hoked the kicker 3 way crossover up and i am only useing it on my rear and front highs not my subs and man it makes them sooooo clearr and takes every little bit of bass out even tho i had the one in the head unit and the both amps :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ellomynameissimon_@Jun 15 2007, 12:36 PM~8110952
> *Oh shit.. sorry I was thinking about an eq... h/u eqs are bull shit.. to me tho
> *


stop buying bullshit HU's then.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 16 2007, 03:12 PM~8117383
> *stop buying bullshit HU's then.
> *


i got a kenwood 7 inch in-dash tv kvt-717dvd


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 16 2007, 05:12 PM~8117383
> *stop buying bullshit HU's then.
> *


I have good h/us.. (jvc, alpine, clarion..) in *ANY *case id still buy external e/qs.. what are the headunit eqs like? 6band... theres soo much u can do with their supposed eqs which just make it sound like ass


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ellomynameissimon_@Jun 17 2007, 01:30 PM~8121321
> *I have good h/us.. (jvc, alpine, clarion..) in ANY case id still buy external e/qs.. what are the headunit eqs like? 6band... theres soo much u can do with their supposed eqs which just make it sound like ass
> *


my pioneer has a 13 band, more then enough control for what i'm doing  

A normal daily driver doesn't need some 31 band 1/3 octave eq bullshit. 

And with the topic being about 15" L7's, i really doubt the guy is building a SQ car here.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Now we just need to get him to build a box for his 12" L7's.


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 18 2007, 11:07 PM~8130680
> *my pioneer has a 13 band, more then enough control for what i'm doing
> 
> A normal daily driver doesn't need some 31 band 1/3 octave eq bullshit.
> ...


you have the primeir right? :biggrin: some expensive shit :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ellomynameissimon_@Jun 19 2007, 12:11 AM~8131930
> *you have the primeir right? :biggrin: some expensive shit  :0
> *


My deck is like...6 years old, lol. You can find my exact one for around 200 used these days. 

You can get the pioneer 880prs for less then 300 brand new, and it has a 16 band eq built in


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 19 2007, 07:31 AM~8133060
> *My deck is like...6 years old, lol. You can find my exact one for around 200 used these days.
> 
> You can get the pioneer 880prs for less then 300 brand new, and it has a 16 band eq built in
> *


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

im glad you came in here 1ofaknd, because some of our members dont know shit from gold...


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 21 2007, 11:04 AM~8146993
> *im glad you came in here 1ofaknd, because some of our members dont know shit from gold...
> *


Im sorry dude its my opinion i still wouldent use a h/u eq if you paid me  :uh:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

ported box


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

should i trade my 2 12 L7's for 1 18 solo x????????? i will have the kicker 1000.1 going to it for right now and it is on like 1128 watt at 2 ohm but i am gunna get anoher amp just like it and put both of them to that sub can i do that?????


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jun 24 2007, 04:24 PM~8166676
> *should i trade my 2 12 L7's for 1 18 solo x????????? i will have the kicker 1000.1 going to it for right now and it is on like 1128 watt at 2 ohm but i am gunna get anoher amp just like it and put both of them to that sub can i do that?????
> *


Great trade but you cant power it that low.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C_F_C_@Jun 24 2007, 02:35 PM~8166721
> *Great  trade but you cant power it that low.
> *


what if i do just power it at 1000watts??? will it hit???


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jun 24 2007, 05:26 PM~8166935
> *what if i do just power it at 1000watts??? will it hit???
> *


Its under powering it, you can have complications in the long run. I dont think it will hit with 1000...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C_F_C_@Jun 24 2007, 06:23 PM~8167338
> *Its under powering it, you can have complications in the long run. I dont think it will hit with 1000...
> *


and what kind of "complications" arise from underpowering a 10,000 watt sub?


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 24 2007, 07:34 PM~8167388
> *and what kind of "complications" arise from underpowering a 10,000 watt sub?
> *


Not nessacerely THAT sub, but underpowering any sub will result in problems, clipping and distortion can blow the sub. SoloX is a fuckin crazy sub and can about handle everything under the sun. There probally will *never *be a problem with him giving 1000 to the sub, but he will probally turn the gain up to compensate for not having the proper power, which will lead to distortion, which will sound like ass.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C_F_C_@Jun 24 2007, 06:47 PM~8167441
> *Not nessacerely THAT sub, but underpowering any sub will result in problems*


That's a myth, and isn't true. 



> *Not nessacerely THAT sub*


but that's the sub in question, so if none of this shit your talking about even applies to it, why bring it up?



> *clipping and distortion can blow the sub.*


This can blow any sub, wether you are slightly underpowering it, or overpowering it. This is the problem, not the fact that it's being underpowered.



> * SoloX is a fuckin crazy sub and can about handle everything under the sun. There probally will never be a problem with him giving 1000 to the sub, but he will probally turn the gain up to compensate for not having the proper power, which will lead to distortion, which will sound like ass.
> *


Yes, distortion sounds like ass. Ahoy cap'n obvious!!! :biggrin:

Point of the matter, is underpowering does not cause problems. Improperly setting the gain and clipping the signal can cause the problem.


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 24 2007, 08:45 PM~8167668
> *That's a myth, and isn't true.
> 
> THATS WHAT I READ
> ...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C_F_C_@Jun 24 2007, 08:02 PM~8167783
> *I don't have a legitimate response...so  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 24 2007, 09:55 PM~8168056
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  :uh: :uh:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

seems like we have a audio poser amongst us :0


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 25 2007, 09:56 AM~8170334
> *seems like we have a audio poser amongst us :0
> *


Yes Im a POSER!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

well i am tradeing my kicker 1000.1 amp and my 2 12 L7's for 1 18 solo x and a 4000watt ma audio amp maybe tommorrow shipping to texas


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------

